# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Stendhal

## MANICHAEAN

I came across a novel by Stendhal yesterday in a book store, "Scarlet and Black." I must confess that I have never read any of this authors work before and have only just started on it. Are there any others familiar with his writing or his work?

----------


## Emil Miller

> I came across a novel by Stendhal yesterday in a book store, "Scarlet and Black." I must confess that I have never read any of this authors work before and have only just started on it. Are there any others familiar with his writing or his work?


I have read it as it's almost obligatory for lovers of French literature. It is ackknowledged as one of the finest novels in the French literary canon.

----------


## free

I studied world's literature and had to read Stendhal almost completey. I liked him very much, but it was rather long time ago.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Thank you both. I have started on it and enjoyed immediately his pronounced use of everyday dialogue in the narrative. Combine that with the historical backdrop and it has all the markings of a good read.
Best regards
M.

----------

